# Opinions needed. Are mountain bikes boring compared to dirt bikes?



## carl1864 (Mar 16, 2010)

So I'm sort of on the fence about if I want a mountain bike, I used to ride them as a kid when it was all I had, but once I became an adult I bought a KX250 two stroke, plenty of power, and have been enthusically riding it ever since. Never thought I'd ever consider going back to a pedal powered bike.

However living near the seattle area, its all highly populated cities with few places to ride. I have to pack up the trailer, drive 50-100 miles, not to mention finding a riding buddy as well. So the reason I'm thinking about buying a mountain bike is so that when I have an urge to play around a bit, I can get a quick ride in locally. But I'm really worried that it might be boring.

For comparison, on my dirt bike, I'm used to things such as riding in the sand dunes, going full throttle, pinned in 2nd 3rd zipping up a steep sand dune at 30mph or higher, hitting the peak and just flying through the air. On a mountain bike, assuming there isn't a downhill start, I have a feeling it would be more like pedal, pedal, pedal, pedal, to get to 10mph, hit a little dirt bump and get a foot of air.

Same for trail riding, on a dirt bike you can tear up the steepest hill full throttle, go tearing through the turns as fast as your comfortable, whipping the back end around, and easily cover 20-50 miles in no time. On a mountain bike I have a feeling it would be more like pedal, pedal, pedal...watch the trees slowly pass by at 10mph, get to a hill and have to gear down and struggle up it going about 1-2mph.

I'm hoping to like mountain biking, but I'm just worried about spending $500 for something I'll ride once or twice and be bored of. Is there anyone who rides both and still has fun on the mountain bike? Are there any advantages of mountain bikes over dirt bikes (besides exercise, that doesn't count, I'm talking fun wise)? The only advantage I can think of is certain trials type tricks that can't really be done on a dirt bike.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

sounds like you should stay up on that fence......

If you are worried about "tricks" check out the DJ/Park threads. Meh I'm about the fitness aspect of the sport. I'm not saying that you don't need to be in shape to ride Moto, But most of the guy's I know aren't and couldn't pedal a bike to save their life. 

Fun wise, You make it fun. Grinding up a huge hill may not sound like where your @ anyway. For your "fun" I'd go DJ/DH/FR that sounds like where you need to focus and $500 is not gonna pay for that ticket...........(ok maybe a well used DJ)


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Mountain Bikes suck...that is why none of us do it.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Can't afford one with a motor*

That's why I mountain bike. Next best thing.

Seriously, I've had motorcycles, quads, snowmobiles and if I could go back to any of them, I wouldn't. I guess it's the whole biking zen/spiritual thing. You may not understand.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I rode dirtbikes a little when I was a teenager. IMO, mountain biking is way more gratifying, but frankly I think dirt bikes are kind of stupid as a recreational sport, so I may not be the best one to ask. Yes, you need to pedal to the top, but that is half the point (the other is ripping down the mountain you just EARNED).

However, if you are looking for a dirt bike experience, a mountain bike is not going to give it to you unless you are getting a lift to the top of the hill (but if you are going to travel to a resort, you may as well just take the dirt bike). Also, $500 is not going to get you much of a bike if you are looking to really tear it up and get some air time at a DH/FR park.

You really can't compare the two, it's like snowmobiling vs skiing.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I like dirt bikes, I've given motocross a try, and I think the two sports can compliment each other. You can't compare the horsepower and extra plush suspension of a dirt bike to mountain bikes. I enjoy bikes better, in recent years I don't have a lot of throttle time, and I'm quite a bit more scared on a dirt bike. Ripping through a track at 50 mph staring at a 120' tabletop -- not as much for me but to each their own.

I don't find mountain biking to be boring at all. You can ride through tighter trees on a bike, 15-20+ mph on the trails doesn't seem so slow to me. Rent a bike for a day and give it a try.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

I-5 Colonnade Mountain Bike Park in Seattle

so...much...awesome......


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Check this for some "one foot" air...






Is mountain biking boring? Sure, it can be. Is it fun as hell and adrenaline filled? Again, it can be. It is all in what you make of it.


----------



## FunkyBee (Feb 21, 2010)

Mountain Bike/Dirt Bike????

Hmmmmmmm........Guess it depends on how fast you can stand hitting a tree!!! I only hold up to about 20-30 Mph


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

carl1864 said:


> ...On a mountain bike, assuming there isn't a downhill start, I have a feeling it would be more like pedal, pedal, pedal, pedal, to get to 10mph, hit a little dirt bump and get a foot of air.


Yes, that's about right. :thumbsup: .

Now that you've put it that way, well, now I feel rather dull and boring. :eekster:

I've a neighbor kid who races motocross. He's good. One thing I notice is that he's far more comfortable than I at speed. He can really pin it going downhill. Scary-fast to me is dog-slow to him.

Not sure what to tell you about biking. I'm middle-aged. I need the exercise. When I'm in flow, my heart's pumping, the blood is flowing, and I feel alive(!). It's a good feeling.

The neighbor kid I mentioned, he only really likes the downhill + stunt-oriented aspects of mountain-biking. He finds trail riding to be boring.

I guess the bottom-line is that the excitement you get from pedaling is probably different from what you get from revving the motor on your dirt-bike.


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

for me i call fun pedaling up a steep technical hill.
iv rode dirt bikes but you have to drive far out to the dessert and spend money on gas to get there then you need gas for the bike to expensive. i just get on my bike at my house and ride to the trails. no gas needed.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

OP get off the fence and stay with the dirt bikes. Mountain bikes and Dirt Bikes are different kinds of fun so one will not substitute for the other.


----------



## Go! Ninja Go! (Apr 25, 2009)

Like others have said, it's what you make of it. I take sportbikes on track and drag hard parts going a LOT faster than your bike could ever hope to reach. 30mph on a motorcycle seems boring to me. Motorcycles are definatly more of a thrill, but mountainbikes give me a lot more satisfaction. It also helps that MTB is generally much cheaper.


----------



## carl1864 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the opinions, some very good points. I'm wondering if theres anyone on here that really enjoys both, and does both on a regular basis. That's what my hopes are as far as getting a mountain bike. I'm hoping that they can compliment each other and that certain skills can transfer from one to the other. For example I've heard (and correct me if what I've heard is wrong) that rolling stoppies are harder on a mountain bike than a dirt bike since the mountain bike has so much less mass, so perhaps practicing stoppies on the mountain bike every few days, and you'll end up much better at them on the dirt bike.

That's my ultimate goal is for them to compliment each other, and for skills to transfer well between the two, but I just don't know if it will work that way. Any thoughts?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Mountain biking is exercise, and that counts for something. I mean, it can improve your health / well being, both physical and mental.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I think you are over thinking this whole thing. Both are fun (I assume dirt bikes are fun, I don't ride them) but in very different ways. I have no doubt you can do both and enjoy both, just don't expect it to be the same kind of fun.


----------



## Go! Ninja Go! (Apr 25, 2009)

I found that riding MTB helped my motorcycling. A lot of racers train with bikes as well.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

wtf is a rolling stoppie????


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

osmarandsara said:


> wtf is a rolling stoppie????


youtube
it


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

osmarandsara said:


> wtf is a rolling stoppie????


rolling stoppie..... Kinda like an endo but rolling and controlled

BTW Chum that colonade video was awesome! Is it under a freeway or somthing? Looks like a fun place!!!!


----------



## dakh (Jun 16, 2009)

I race supermotos and ride woods, I'm in Seattle, few blocks from the Colonnade. Ride there for race fitness. 

Advantages, for me the biggest advantage is any time I want to ride my Kona, it's 10 minutes away. Rain, no problem under the bridge. Cold is a bit of a bummer, but not too much.

I think it's a lot of fun, but I will keep burning race gas for now too


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Seriously dude, this is not a tiwst and go sport, so most likely you won't like it 'cause it sounds like having to work for your fun isn't your game. Stick with the dirt bike and keep ripping up and destroying all those beautiful natural areas and leave huge, eaten out ruts and dug up rocks for us simple folk who enjoy earning their rewards  :skep:


----------



## GtrGuy (Oct 14, 2009)

LyNx said:


> Seriously dude, this is not a tiwst and go sport, so most likely you won't like it 'cause it sounds like having to work for your fun isn't your game. Stick with the dirt bike and keep ripping up and destroying all those beautiful natural areas and leave huge, eaten out ruts and dug up rocks for us simple folk who enjoy earning their rewards  :skep:


Was that really necessary  maybe the guy rides in parks made for dirt bikes...


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

MTB is MotoX without all the noise


----------



## techgeekwill (May 5, 2008)

Zoke2 said:


> MTB is MotoX without all the noise


x2

There's something to be said about riding down a tight single track with nothing but the sound of your breath and the chain making it's rounds. It really is kind of like meditating.


----------



## kapaso (Sep 15, 2007)

I ride both. The type of enjoyment I get from mountain bikes is allot different than what I get from moto. Both are fun and both are exercise (believe it or not) but I ride my mountain bike much more often than my dirt bike. Mountain biking seems much more rewarding so that's where I spend most of my free time. With that said, when I want to cut loose I hop on the KTM and pin it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Carl...

You can totally take a Hardrock to Colonnade. The jumps and drops there are very well-engineered, with good transitions, so you should be fine on it. You may break a chainring, but you can replace those with something designed for impacts.

You're also underestimating speeds somewhat. The range of speeds at a high pedal cadence is 4.5mph to 27.8mph, and people do descend faster than that at times. There's a lot of flowy, technical stuff within half an hour of the city (check Duthie Hill and Tokul on evergreenmtb.org) and in another month or two, Tiger Mountain is going to open up. So yeah, the speeds are certainly lower than on a dirt bike, but it's still a hell of a lot faster than running, and yeah, you have to work harder, but I think you knew that anyway.

A mountain biker usually has to work for his descents and it sounds like you've got access to dirt bike trails just as close as the nearest shuttle downhill that I know of, but if you're looking for more convenience and to practice technique, it's hard to beat something you can practice in your back yard or on the street in front of your house.

Where are you located, anyway? There are a lot of little mountain biking areas in the more densely populated parts of Western Washington...


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

I Raced moto for years, wrecked and messed my self up pretty bad. My body couldnt take the abuse of racing moto anymore so I turned to MTBing instead. Still gives me the fitness and fun of moto BUT with much lower risks on my body. I say give it a go. No matter what your looking for there is a mountain biking style that would fit it.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

To be honest, I don't think you will like mountain biking. The problems you identified in dirt biking still exist in mountain biking: serious trails are a drive away, and you need to ride with a buddy unless you want to die alone from a punctured lung and broken legs deep in the woods. I personally dislike the fast pace of motorcycles, which is why I bike. If your looking for non-stop speed then this is not the sport for you. If you want fitness, nature, adventure and the thrill of bombing a hill you just spent an hour climbing, then go for it!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

ae111black said:


> ...
> BTW Chum that colonade video was awesome! Is it under a freeway or somthing? Looks like a fun place!!!!


http://evergreenmtb.org/colonnade/

mucho info ^^^.....i've never been...my friends have.....but not me


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmm....if this looks boring to you, then you may want to stay away.


----------



## swoll_929 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dude i raced motocross for years very seriously. Rode at least three times a week in and out of town constantly and made a pretty good name for myself as an amateur til i came up short on a 100 foot double and crushed both of my heels and ankles i was told i might never walk again and all that b.s. but thats a long story anyway i think its safe to say i have a passion for moto. Ill tell you right now that nothing will ever be able to fill the shoes of moto, but mountain biking is still a good kick in the pants. I dont care about the fitness crap or anything like that either, but you can still get the adrenaline pumpin on a mountain bike.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

captainjoon said:


> Hmm....if this looks boring to you, then you may want to stay away.


Good job. I was going to refer him to Red Bull Rampage videos, but that was way more relevant.


----------



## swoll_929 (Oct 11, 2009)

And for those of you who think moto is twist and go you are sadly mistaken. Dont get me wrong i love mtb too but i have never gotten off my mtb w/ the work out of moto. Not to mention the mental aspect of moto is so much more in depth than i can explain w/o putting u in a fast riders head. All these fat drunk weekend warriors you attach to moto is the same as the fat drunk downhillers you get at mtb. They can do it and be semi fast but they are not even close to the discipline needed to be a real rider in either world


----------



## dakh (Jun 16, 2009)

LyNx said:


> Seriously dude, this is not a tiwst and go sport, so most likely you won't like it 'cause it sounds like having to work for your fun isn't your game. Stick with the dirt bike and keep ripping up and destroying all those beautiful natural areas and leave huge, eaten out ruts and dug up rocks for us simple folk who enjoy earning their rewards  :skep:


Funny how this works. Woods dirt bike riders ***** about 4x4' tearing everything up. MTB'ers ***** about dirt bikers. Hikers hate on all of the above.


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

swoll_929 said:


> And for those of you who think moto is twist and go you are sadly mistaken. Dont get me wrong i love mtb too *but i have never gotten off my mtb w/ the work out of moto*. Not to mention the mental aspect of moto is so much more in depth than i can explain w/o putting u in a fast riders head. All these fat drunk weekend warriors you attach to moto is the same as the fat drunk downhillers you get at mtb. They can do it and be semi fast but they are not even close to the discipline needed to be a real rider in either world


I'm a former dirt biker, still ride on the road, and I've been sitting quietly watching the moto bashing. That's going to happen, to some guys here motos are the enemy. I don't agree with them, but whatever.

BUT, I've gotta say re: the text I highlited, if you can't get a better workout on a mountain bike than a moto, you're doing something wrong. One of the things I like best about mountain biking is how much of a kick in the pants it makes a challenging climb, which is just about the most intense cardio workout I personally do. I have gotten off the dirt bike drenched in sweat, but I've never got my heart near redline on a moto.

David B.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it's basically apples vs oranges. You really can't compare. I don't know much about moto but I do know that it isn't easy.

But with that said, mountain biking is definitely not easy either and depending on which type of mountain biking you choose to do, comparing categories within the sport of mountain biking can be oranges vs pineapple vs kiwi vs squash vs onions...literally.

So it seems that you are not a fan of pedaling which isn't a bad thing really. Like you mentioned, you are just trying to fill your boredom. So I would probably suggest you stay away from XC (Cross-Country) and AM (All Mountain) because they both require more workout than other categories...on a citizen level, of course. A DH pro may need to be just as fit as an XC pro...maybe.

I agree with others who are recommending DH or DJ. I think FR (Free Ride) is probably out of the question unless there's a FR terrain somewhere near Seattle that none has mentioned.

There is somethings that you need to take note of if you decide to give mountain biking a shot. These are smaller and lighter machines with DH and FR bikes weighing in at around 35-40 lbs. all the way down to XC bikes that can weigh as little as 15 lbs. You may think that the reduction of speed going from moto to mtb might be a drag but you have to think of it this way...imagine going down a narrow trail at 25-30mph with trees whizzing by you just inches from your shoulders with practically nothing beneath you.

A bike is bearly wider than the girth of your penis and this will definitely change your perspective on speed because you get to "feel" more of the environment moving past you especially with the absence of engine noise.

Even though you maybe used to bigger jumps and rougher terrains, riding a smaller, lighter, quieter machine will make those jumps and terrain feel just as challenging at half the speed.

Also, because the bike you are riding is so much lighter, it is also more vulnerable to rocks and roots and drops. Hit a rock only 6 or 8 inch high at 20 mph without preparing yourself will launch you over the handle bar easily.

Anyways...give it a try. You might just find your favorite sport.


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

captainjoon said:


> A bike is bearly wider than the girth of your penis...


Speak for yourself, I have girth to spare! :thumbsup:

...

...

...

...

...

...

(on my bike) 

David B.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

davidbeinct said:


> Speak for yourself, I have girth to spare! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Dirtvet (Nov 7, 2005)

OP, I'm gettin' old now and just sold both my motos scoots - Honda CR 250 2-stroke and a 1972 Husky Cr-450 that I raced in a local vintage club. A 2 stroke motocross bike has to be the ultimate trill ride. I'm sure your Kawaski is.

OP, maybe like me, you have lived/bled motocross/dirt bikes. What a rush.

But MTBs are a blast too. I am now getting all my kicks there. Yes you can get hurt, crack ribs, etc. too. It can be just as physically challenging, to ride at and push the limit. The speeds are just lower so the catastrophic consequences really aren't there. But decending on the skinny tires of a MTB gives that same white knuckle experience we love so much. Whipping it through narrower trails through trees requires the same video game concentration intensity, or down you go and it'll hurt.

I've always worn a heart rate monitor. I hit the same peak levels riding moto as on the MTB. But on the MTB I could do it longer. Moto is more like lifting weights with the harder pounding you take, while MTB is more like running / swimming (I know this sounds lame).

To each there own. Both my sons were dirt bike fanatics for 5 years. Their bikes are gone now too like mine. Nowdays, one is hooked on MTB, the other has absolutely no interest in it. 
Have fun with whatever you decide to do - can't go wrong, can you?


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

carl1864 said:


> Thanks for all the opinions, some very good points. I'm wondering if theres anyone on here that really enjoys both, and does both on a regular basis. That's what my hopes are as far as getting a mountain bike. I'm hoping that they can compliment each other and that certain skills can transfer from one to the other. For example I've heard (and correct me if what I've heard is wrong) that rolling stoppies are harder on a mountain bike than a dirt bike since the mountain bike has so much less mass, so perhaps practicing stoppies on the mountain bike every few days, and you'll end up much better at them on the dirt bike.
> 
> That's my ultimate goal is for them to compliment each other, and for skills to transfer well between the two, but I just don't know if it will work that way. Any thoughts?


I opted to say nothing yesterday! I was a tad miffed at some comments like Kapusta "Stupid as a recreational sport" And I must be getting old so I guess Being pinned, ripping thru, tearing, full throttle, stoppies, comments seem squidly to me. The offroad industry has a lot of problems with our reputation. Nothing personal Pup.

Yes many here enjoy both! I have been racing for 25 years off road. In 86 I started Mtn biking for fitness to train for race day and got very very hooked. I recently got back on the peddle after injuries and was mad as hell with myself for going 7 years staring at a nice hardtail. But I'm back and can't wait for every ride.

For me Mtn biking is just incredible fun. We are often very high up somewhere when riding and I look down on what ever town it is! And feel sorry for all those people sitting in there living rooms watching TV. Those poor poor people.

It's two different sports completely. Fitness and balance is all I can think of that transfer! I'm going riding today "Mtn".
This weekend will be offroad. PS I need to break out the Dynastar's.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, you're talking about getting an adrenaline rush by pinning the throttle. Well, get your fitness up to pin the throttle up the hill. Very satisfying and releases endorphins.

Lots of similarities with traction management, shifting weight, timing, reflexes...

In the Seattle area, there is a new park about to open (officially). Here is a great video that showcases it (XC, FR, DH):






Duthie Hill from Walter Yi on Vimeo.

Here is my lame video of Black Diamond. Our rides are more social and has some technical challenges in it. Basically we're getting exercise, releiving stress, and generally putting a smile on our faces.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think your nearest riding area is probably Tapeworm. It's wedged into a piece of unused park land in Renton. It's designed as a skill building course, with lots of tight switchbacks and some wooden stunts. It sounds like part of what you're looking for in mountain biking is being able to do it quickly and easily, without as much of the preparation and logistics as riding your dirt bike.

I don't know where you are specifically, but it sounds like you're within a few minutes of that ride.

PS: Duthie Hill rocks. It's got a fun XC course and some flowlines, and there's a big area in the middle with what's going to be a pretty awesome skinnies ride and some practice drops.


----------



## swoll_929 (Oct 11, 2009)

davidbeinct said:


> I'm a former dirt biker, still ride on the road, and I've been sitting quietly watching the moto bashing. That's going to happen, to some guys here motos are the enemy. I don't agree with them, but whatever.
> 
> BUT, I've gotta say re: the text I highlited, if you can't get a better workout on a mountain bike than a moto, you're doing something wrong. One of the things I like best about mountain biking is how much of a kick in the pants it makes a challenging climb, which is just about the most intense cardio workout I personally do. I have gotten off the dirt bike drenched in sweat, but I've never got my heart near redline on a moto.
> 
> David B.


Dont get me wrong I've got the legs burning gasping for air heart thumping like its gonna come out of my chest on a mtb. But its never close to The last moto of the race day on the white flag lap when all you want is to drop the bike and quit but your pride tells you to hang on and hit it harder. When your pounding lap after lap your cardio is well on par w/ mtb, but moto requires every muscle in your body to work. you just dont get the same full body workout. Throwing a 200lbs machine around (or hanging on to it for dear life) all day is hell on your muscles. Im not saying that mtb is not hard or exhausting and the cardio is on par, but the muscle work out in everything other than your legs just doesnt compare.


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

swoll_929 said:


> Dont get me wrong I've got the legs burning gasping for air heart thumping like its gonna come out of my chest on a mtb. But its never close to The last moto of the race day on the white flag lap when all you want is to drop the bike and quit but your pride tells you to hang on and hit it harder. When your pounding lap after lap your cardio is well on par w/ mtb, but moto requires every muscle in your body to work. you just dont get the same full body workout. Throwing a 200lbs machine around (or hanging on to it for dear life) all day is hell on your muscles. Im not saying that mtb is not hard or exhausting and the cardio is on par, but the muscle work out in everything other than your legs just doesnt compare.


There is no way the cardio is on par, not if you're pedaling regularly (i.e. not shuttle or lift riding). Nothing can get your heart going like moving your big leg muscles, the most cardio fit athletes are cyclists and Nordic skiers.

Ricky Carmichael road bikes (a better cardio workout than mountain biking, BTW) to get and stay in shape for the MX season.

David B.


----------



## swoll_929 (Oct 11, 2009)

I dont mean to hurt ur feeling there buddy but til you go ride and are even remotely close to being fast you wont understand. How many laps you put in is the same as how many miles you ride.


----------



## Woozle (Jun 13, 2008)

I rode both for a while (not moto, Suzuki DRZ mainly washed out fire roads and skidder tracks). Both lots of fun. MTB more and more, DRZ less and less. Finally sold the DRZ. Finding good places to ride the DRZ made it inconvenient at best, I can mountain bike out my back door so that had a lot to do with it. Plenty of excitement on the mountain bike to keep the adrenaline up.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

Try riding a rigid single speed.

Then tell me your whole body isn't sore after a ride.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I haven't spent any time on motorcycles, let alone dirt bikes, but it seems to me that a balance-steered vehicle weighing a couple hundred pounds has got to be a pretty good workout too - just different. Yeah, they've got engines and a lot more suspension travel, but every time they go in or out of a turn, they've got to change the motion of that engine, those big wheels, and all that suspension. We only have to tip over 15-50 pounds of bike, depending on type.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

2 very different workout.

which one is more of a workout depends on how long you ride each in each sessions.

The End.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just got back on a pedal bike after years of absence and it gives me a great workout, much more so than riding my dualsport bike. I have a great park in my town that I am now getting more comfortable with riding. Some of the Expert/pro trails are a bit much but over time I will ride them all and that is a nice goal to strive for. Pedal biking is just different and is a great aerobic workout that is actually helping me ride my dualsport motorbike better..IMHO there is room for both...


----------



## 530_singletrack (Mar 5, 2010)

if i could only choose one, i would go throw my mountain bike in the trash right now. dirtbikes are way more kickass that mountain bikes could ever be imo. but the beauty of it is that you can do both. mountain bikes are a great way to get in beter shape which helps you on a dirtbike, i can access alot more places quietly fishishg spots, agricultural projects, ect.
and my neighbors dont call the cops on my for riding my mountain bike in my back yard.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

530_singletrack said:


> if i could only choose one, i would go throw my mountain bike in the trash right now. dirtbikes are way more kickass that mountain bikes could ever be imo. but the beauty of it is that you can do both. mountain bikes are a great way to get in beter shape which helps you on a dirtbike, i can access alot more places quietly fishishg spots, agricultural projects, ect.
> and my neighbors dont call the cops on my for riding my mountain bike in my back yard.


If I had to choose one I would be forced to choose off road racing. All the friends and family are off roaders! Baja, Casey Folks, CRC, D-38 D-37 AHRMA Blah blah. And just like with anything! Once you get good it's easier and more fun.

Quiet fishing spot! Your going to love this, On the Mtn bike there is a secret hole in a fence at a reservoir. Night fishing kicks ass! LG mouth bass on purple worms.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I just can't afford gasoline.


----------



## Zach1 (Mar 16, 2018)

So even though this is an old thread, just wanted to throw in my opinion. 
I'm an experienced mountain bike rider, and a beginner dirtbike rider. 
I love and ride both, they both have their time and place. I've ridden $200 mountain bikes and $4,000 mountain bikes. I've ridden singletracks with jumps in hawaii which were amazing, and i've done lots of trail riding.
Here's what i'll say. On days that i feel like riding a mtb, i ride a mtb. On days i feel like riding a dirtbike, i ride a dirtbike. Simple.

I'll be honest somedays there just isn't enough torque or power when mountainbiking and i just want to go faster and not have to fatigue so quickly. Going over logs uphill on a mountainbike can be fun, but after a few hours of riding, i'm so fatigued and it becomes more of a pain in the ass as i'm trying to get back. Versus tearing it up and just jumping over the logs instead of having to go around or hop off the bike to walk around it is much more adrenaline filled and enjoyable.
I'm an athletic teen so i go hard when i ride and i'm not one to tire out quickly, but with how i ride on mountainbikes after a few hours i'm completely fatigued which is great for my health.
Mountain bikes are super fun on trails and especially jumps, so are dirtbikes.
I'll be honest mountain bikes usually can't compare to the adrenaline you can get when on a dirtbike. The feel of the throttle and power can't be beat.
If you ride mountainbikes, you could start out on a lightweight two stroke dirtbike which would be comparable to mountainbiking.
Point is they're both fun, i do both, couldn't live without both. I love working on both mountian bikes and dirtbikes. Shouldn't be a competition. Buy both, ride both.


----------

